# 12vDC to 220vAC inverter



## on-elect (3 أبريل 2008)

دارة تحول الجهد من مستمر إلى متناوب وهي تعتبر دارة UPS بسيطة بحيث عند انقطاع التيار الكهربائي يبقى الجهد المتناوب على الخرج
حتى تفرغ البطارية . والشكل التالي يوضح مخطط الدارة :






عمل الدارة كالتالي :
يعمل المحول T 1 في الدخل على تحويل الجهد المتناوب القادم من الشبكة العامة 220V إلى القيمة 12V المتناوبة أيضا
ثم يقوّم عن طريق الثنائيين والمكثف ونحصل بعدها على جهد مستمر كافي لشحن البطارية .
يولد الهزاز المتعدد عديم الاستقرار المبين في الدارة نبضات بتردد 50 Hz تتحكم بترانزستورات القيادة في الخرج التي تتألف من مجموعتين تعمل
و كأنها مفاتيح تعمل بالتناوب , وذلك من أجل جعل التيار المار في الملف الابتدائي للمحول T2 يمر باتجاهين متعاكسين أي بشكل متناوب , وهذا 
يسبب مرور تيار متناوب على خرج المحول وظهور جهد متناوب بحدود 220 فولت وهذه القيمة تتعلق بقيمة الجهد والتيار المار في الملف 
الابتدائي للمحول T 2 .
ملاحظة : هذه الدارة بسيطة و تعطي في الخرج استطاعة بحدود 100W و من أجل الحصول على استطاعة أكبر يجب تزويد الدارة ببطارية قادرة
على إعطاء تيار أكبر مع المحافظة على ثبات الجهد بين طرفيها .


----------



## علي خليل ابراهيم (4 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله بيك اخي واتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## سعد السامرائي (6 أبريل 2008)

*عمل المفتاح*

السلام عليكم..ارجو توضيح طريقة عمل مفتاح التحويل الذي يربط جهد الخرج العاكس عند انقطاع التيار الكهربائي


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (6 أبريل 2008)

مرحبا بالأخ on-elect فى المنتدى و شكرا على المشاركة القيمة التى يطلبها الكثير من الأعضاء

لزيادة القدرة يجب - بالإضافة لزيادة قدرة البطارية - زيادة قدرة محول الخرج T2 و استخدام ترانزيستورات أكبر من 2N3055 أو زيادة عددها


----------



## عععععععععع (6 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله عنت كل خير................


----------



## الحرف12 (12 ديسمبر 2010)

اريد صور توضيح العاكس للتيار يولد 220 فولت من 12


----------



## waelmasry (31 ديسمبر 2010)

بجد يا جماعة الكلام لا يعبر عن مدى معلوماتكم ومشاركتكم فخور جدا بمعرفتكم وعدم بخلكم علينا بايه معلومات
وليه سؤال ارجو الرد عليه لو امكن
ازاى نحول الانفرتر لموجة جيبية خالصة وليست معدلة ومعناها ايه حكاية الموجه دى هل هى التردد وايه قيمتها ارجو التوضيح عشان مش فاهم حاجة فى النقطة دى 
فى انتظار الرد وكل عام وانتم بخير
اخوكم وائل المصرى


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (31 ديسمبر 2010)

الموجة الجيبية هى الحركة التوافقية البسيطة التى تعلمناها فى الطبيعة وهى الحركة الطبيعية لأى كائن من الكواكب و المجرات حتى الإلكترونات. من هنا و حسب العالم فورير، أى شكل موجة يمكن تحليله إلى مجموعة من الموجات الجيبية ذات ترددات توافقية (2× و 3× و 4× الخ) وحتى مالانهاية
المشكلة أن الأجهزة تصمم على تردد واحد فقط مثل الموتورات الخ و لتوليد هذه الموجة سيكون هناك فقد بنسبة 50% على الأقل لذا ابتكر المصممون طريقة Switching فهى إما صفر فولت و تيار كامل أو فولت كامل و تيار صفر و فى كلا الوضعين نظريا الفقد = صفر لكن الموجة الناتجة مربعة ولا تناسب كثير من التطبيقات لذا يتم تشكيل هذه النبضات بعدة طرق لتخليق الشكل الموجى بأقل فقد ممكن


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (31 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
شكراً لك 
هذه الدائرة الإلكترونية مهمة 
جزاك الله خيراً و جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك
:12::12::12::12::12::12::12::12::12:
​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (31 ديسمبر 2010)

ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> الموجة الجيبية هى الحركة التوافقية البسيطة التى تعلمناها فى الطبيعة وهى الحركة الطبيعية لأى كائن من الكواكب و المجرات حتى الإلكترونات. من هنا و حسب العالم فورير، أى شكل موجة يمكن تحليله إلى مجموعة من الموجات الجيبية ذات ترددات توافقية (2× و 3× و 4× الخ) وحتى مالانهاية
> المشكلة أن الأجهزة تصمم على تردد واحد فقط مثل الموتورات الخ و لتوليد هذه الموجة سيكون هناك فقد بنسبة 50% على الأقل لذا ابتكر المصممون طريقة switching فهى إما صفر فولت و تيار كامل أو فولت كامل و تيار صفر و فى كلا الوضعين نظريا الفقد = صفر لكن الموجة الناتجة مربعة ولا تناسب كثير من التطبيقات لذا يتم تشكيل هذه النبضات بعدة طرق لتخليق الشكل الموجى بأقل فقد ممكن


شكراً لك ا/ماجد 
هل يمكنك التوضيح أكثر 
ما هي هذه الموجات و ما هي فائدتها بالنسبة لهذه الدائرة ؟؟​


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (31 ديسمبر 2010)

الفائدة للأجهزة وليست للدائرة فكلما زادت التوافقيات ابتعد شكل الموجة عن الموجة الجيبية و زاد الفقد فى الأجهزة فمثلا تجد زن عالى فى المحولات والموتورات و ضوضاء عالية فى الأجهزة الإلكترونية


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (31 ديسمبر 2010)

ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> الفائدة للأجهزة وليست للدائرة فكلما زادت التوافقيات ابتعد شكل الموجة عن الموجة الجيبية و زاد الفقد فى الأجهزة فمثلا تجد زن عالى فى المحولات والموتورات و ضوضاء عالية فى الأجهزة الإلكترونية



شكراً لك 
جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك
أتمنى لك التوفيق​


----------



## جاسم عبد الستار مك (31 ديسمبر 2010)

الله يعطيكم العافية وينوركم بعلم الايمان كلامكم جيد ومعلومات مفيدة


----------



## ahmedfahim (10 يناير 2011)

*

مشكورين على المعلومات الروعة 

*


----------



## SOUH (10 يناير 2011)

شكرا على الدارة الكهربائية


----------



## samir hamad (8 يوليو 2011)

كيف يمكن التحكم فى العاكس باستخدام microcontroler


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (8 يوليو 2011)

حسب نوع التحكم الذى تريده فالبعض يولد الموجة بالميكرو و البعض يراقب الحمل و يعدل القدرة حسب المتطلبات
فى دوائر التحكم فى سرعة الموتورات أيضا تتحكم فى الفرملة و جهد الخرج حسب القدرة المطلوبة


----------



## alkabtin999 (8 يوليو 2011)

دائرة مفيدة وعملية مشكور اخ elect


----------



## samir hamad (8 يوليو 2011)

أريد توضيح أكثر كيف يمكن التحكم فى العاكس باستخدم microcontroller 
نرجوا أفادتنا ولكم كلً الشكر والتقدير .


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (9 يوليو 2011)

تحكم على اى من المواضيع التى طرحتها؟؟؟؟
لو تريد دراسة كاملة استخدم جوجل فى البحث


----------



## مدحتكو (13 يوليو 2011)

أخي الكريم أشكرك علي تلك الدائرة التي تبدو عملة وسهلة 
لقد ذهبت لمحل الالكترونيات واشتريت مكونات الدائرة فعلا وشارع في تنفيذها
ولكوني مبتدئاً
واعذرني علي الأسئلة البسيطة التالية:

أولاً: قاعدة الترانزستورات 2N3055 جميعها متصلة بمقاومة 1 اوم ولابد ان تلك المقاومة ذات قدرة كبيرة ، هل توجد في الاسواق مقاومة قيمتها 1 اوم بقدرة كبيرة ..سألت فلم أجد؟؟؟ وجدت 2 اوم بقدرة 5 وات فهل تصلح؟؟

ثانياً: كيف يتم توصيل الترانزستور 2N3055 برجلية الأثنين علي test board وكيف يتم لحامة وتوصيلة علي المنيوم للتبريد علي pcb

ثالثاً اشتريت محول 220 فولت - 12 فولت وقال لي البائع انه 10 أمبير ولاكن الأمبير غير مكتوب ، فكيف اعرف قمية الأمبير فعلا لذلك المحول؟


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (13 يوليو 2011)

مدحتكو قال:


> أخي الكريم أشكرك علي تلك الدائرة التي تبدو عملة وسهلة
> لقد ذهبت لمحل الالكترونيات واشتريت مكونات الدائرة فعلا وشارع في تنفيذها
> ولكوني مبتدئاً
> واعذرني علي الأسئلة البسيطة التالية:
> ...


هى متوافرة ولكن ليست بالضرورة وات عالى فعندما يكون الترانزيستور BC547 فى حال القطع Off يكون التيار المار لقاعدة BD135 = 6 مللى أمبير و يكبر فى BD135 40 مرة ليصبح 240 مللى أمبير و ينقسم على 2 قاعدة أى 120 مللى لكل مقاومة
القدرة = مربع التيار × المقاومة = 0.014 وات أى أقل من ربع وات إذن أى مقاومة تكفى


> ثانياً: كيف يتم توصيل الترانزستور 2N3055 برجلية الأثنين علي test board وكيف يتم لحامة وتوصيلة علي المنيوم للتبريد علي pcb


لا يمكن لأن تيار الدائرة أكبر مما تتحمله test board


> ثالثاً اشتريت محول 220 فولت - 12 فولت وقال لي البائع انه 10 أمبير ولاكن الأمبير غير مكتوب ، فكيف اعرف قمية الأمبير فعلا لذلك المحول؟


فى هذه السلسة
المحولات (الترانسفورمر) والدوائر الإلكترونية 
تجد الحسابات و كيف تحدد ذلك


----------



## مدحتكو (13 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخ ماجد عباس واشكرك علي الرد


----------



## خالد صريوي (18 يوليو 2011)

ملاحظه الى الاخوه الاعزاء يتكون المحول المستخدم في العاكسات من ثلاثه اطراف هي الطرف الوسط يقرا0 فولط اما الطرفين هما 7 فولط حتى يتمكن العاكس من الستمرار في العمل حتى هبوط البطاريه


----------



## مدحتكو (18 يوليو 2011)

هل من الممكن من الأخوة الأعزاء رفع ال pcb لتلك الدائرة


----------



## mglord193 (12 أبريل 2015)

شكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## ساعي الخير (29 أبريل 2015)

لو سمحت ما الفرق بين جهاز inverter وجهاز ups


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (30 أبريل 2015)

الفرق أن الإنفيرتر يأخذ من البطارية ليولد تيار متردد سواء أكان موجة جيبية أم مربعة وهو يعمل وقت توصيله فقط وليس وقت انقطاع التيار
اليو بى اس يكون بين المصدر (220 مثلا) و الحمل (حاسب أو غيره مثلا) و يقوم عادة بشحن البطارية و الحفاظ عليها مشحونة طالما المصدر موجود، وعند انقطاع المصدر يولد بدلا عنه مباشرة موجة جيبية لتعويض الإنقطاع و عند اقتراب البطارية من النفاذ يعطى إنذار حتى يمكن اغلاق الأجهزة بأمان
الطرازات الجيدة تسمى ON Line وهى تعنى أنها دوما تأخذ من المصدر وتولد للحمل و تشحن البطارية وعند الإنقطاع تستأنف من البطارية وهى بذلك توفر ميزتين
1- تثبيت جهد الخرج من حيث التردد و الفولت كونه دوما مولدا من الجهاز وليس منقولا من المصدر كالجهاز الأول
2- لا توجد به لحظة انتقال من المصدر للبطارية وهى رغم صغرها قد تؤثر على بعض الأجهزة


----------



## ساعي الخير (1 مايو 2015)

موضوع رائع 
شكرا لك باش مهندس 
وكمان عندي سؤال بعد اذنك
ليش الانفرتر ما يشغل الالات الي تحتوي على كبستر او موبينه


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (1 مايو 2015)

لأن خرجها موجة مربعة وهى تحتوى الكثير من التوافقيات أت ترددات أعلى من المطلوب و هذه الأجهزة مصممة على موجة جيبية ذات تردد وحيد لذا هذه الترددات تسبب سخونة و فقد كبير فيها


----------



## ساعي الخير (1 مايو 2015)

طب كيف احول موجة الانفرتر المربعه الى موجه جيبيه


----------



## ساعي الخير (2 مايو 2015)

يا ساده انا شريتلي انفرتر بقدرة 2500w 12vاردت ان اشغل عليه محرك ac1000w ولكن تفاجئت بان المحرك لا يستجيب 
وعندمى اوصل المحرك بالتيار المنزي العادي يعمل على اكمل وجه ولما قمت باختبار المحول بتوصيل عدد من المصابيح اشتغلت المصابيح على اكمل وجه 
فما الحل 
انا في اشد الحاجه لتشغيل هذا المحرك


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (2 مايو 2015)

هل خرج الإنفيرتر موجة مربعة أم جيبية؟


----------



## ساعي الخير (2 مايو 2015)

وكيف اعرف نوع الموجه واذا كانت مربع كيف احولها جيبيه


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (3 مايو 2015)

أخى
المفترض أن يكون مكتوب عليه Sinewave أما لو صناعة منزلية سيكون مولد موجة مربعه
لا يمكن تحويل الموجة المربعة لجيبية بسهولة و الأفضل ان تولد بصورة صحيحة من الأول


----------



## ebrahem01212037 (28 يوليو 2015)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

